# Favorite handgun



## Texan69 (Dec 20, 2018)

I prefer the Glock 17 or Glock 19
i got me a Glock 17 with stippled grips, streamlight tac light and a magpull magwell with some extended mags 

HK also makes a great handgun....


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 20, 2018)

I conceal carry a S&W Shield but it's not my favorite gun to shoot - though I do effectively. Sometimes I pocket carry a small LCP2 - it's surprisingly easy to shoot given how small it is. I prefer shooting my CZ-75 at the range but it's not practical to carry as it weights like 2.5 pounds and is full-size. 

Latest toy is a Glock 20 in 10mm. I'm ordering some hot rounds via Buffalo Bore and Underwood to see how it shoots. Just in case I need to shoot through my house and the neighbors fridge.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 20, 2018)

I really enjoy my Glock 17. 
I pocket an LCP. It’s not a joy to shoot but will get the job done if needed. 
I would have to say my favorite was a Ruger P89 that I had for 20 years. Some c*cksucker decided he needed it more than me and stole it from my truck sitting in the driveway.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

A 1911. Any 1911. In .45 acp. There is no comparison


----------



## IHI (Dec 20, 2018)

Love my M&P 9c, but being a double stack its hard to CC and not print/have noticeable bulge.

goto ED carry is a LCP, put the viridian laser on it along with the typical heavy recoil spring, grip and pinky mod- need to just put the Apex trigger in and call it a day, keep wanting to lighten trigger spring too; but am scared ill shoot myself on a draw with a light spring.

buddy bought a G43 9mm; love love that little gun!!! Egros are made perfectly for me, reliable shooter regardless of ammo brand, little bigger than the LCP, but still easily a nice pocket rocket


----------



## daddyboul (Dec 20, 2018)

Mine is a Femaru m37. Its an old WWII Hungarian handgun in 9mm kurz. The Luftwaffe had their own version in .32acp. Personally, I only like it because it came from my grandfather and is beautifully machined, not the most practical but it isn't like ill be carrying in NJ anytime soon....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 20, 2018)

This gun never lets me down indoors or outdoors.  Lightweight, only drawback is the inability to conceal.....


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2018)

One of my other children....


----------



## IHI (Dec 20, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> One of my other children....
> 
> View attachment 7025



Springfeild is also an excellent shooter that has phenomenal egro’s. Only reason i will never own one is the bullshit you have to send it in for any and all service as they will not sell parts to dealers/vendors


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2018)

IHI said:


> Springfeild is also an excellent shooter that has phenomenal egro’s. Only reason i will never own one is the bullshit you have to send it in for any and all service as they will not sell parts to dealers/vendors



Have had it for years...thank god no issues!!! Lol..was a gift!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 20, 2018)

I have a couple of Glock 20s that I purchased as car guns just for the sheer power of 10mm.  One of them was a used gen 2.5 and the night sights are going dim whereas the other needs night sights.  While I do own several Glock handguns, my favorites to shoot are my 1911s in .45 ACP.  My EDC is a Kel-Tec P3AT.  In the winter time, I sometimes carry a Glock 19, but I also have a Glock 43 that my wife no longer wanted that I need to figure out what to do with...

For the longest time, as in when I did traveling audit to not so good areas, I carried both a Glock 19 IWB and a Glock 26 in an ankle holster.  IDK why I got away from that...


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 20, 2018)

Any decent 1911 is good to go in my book.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm a big fan of the Glock 43 (but hate the trigger). My personal carry is the Springfield Xd Mod-2 9mm. It's a great little shooter and for a double stack, it's pretty small. Obviously, it's not Glock 43 for size/weight, but it's small enough for me, and I like having the extra capacity. And the trigger is great, at least in my personal opinion.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2018)

I almost forgot, my dad gave me one of the first made Ruger Mark II, in great shape but haven’t gone shooting in forever!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 20, 2018)

Definitely my Sig Pro .357.  Also have one in .40, everything  interchangeable.  Most reliable and smooth handgun I've ever shot.  For carry I go with a Kahr PM .40.


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2018)

Smith and Wesson .500

Great conceal piece. 

Bears never see it coming.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2018)

in the glove box the Jimenez JA9 

Its a heavy comfortable reliable workhorse

fired 300 rounds of federal steel casing 7.95 per 50 ct cheapest they've got at walmart 

without a hitch never even cleaned it goes right back in the glove box 

View attachment 7027


thats beating out the SW9VE that cost 3 times more

View attachment 7028


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2018)

For carry is the Charter Arms off duty 38 Special 

View attachment 7029


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> For carry is the Charter Arms off duty 38 Special
> 
> View attachment 7029



oh...I like!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2018)

Gen 3 Glock 19 is my edc. Has never done me wrong. Eats what I feed her and goes bang every time I pull her trigger.

I was gifted a CMMG Banshee by me bosses at work and technically it's a pistol so I'll claim that one as 'most fun to shoot'.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I almost forgot, my dad gave me one of the first made Ruger Mark II, in great shape but haven’t gone shooting in forever!




I have a custom ruger mark 2. Long bull barrel, red dot, custom grips, etc.  With some cci stingers, it's unreal. 

I used to have a scope on it and itll shoot as well as any .22 rifle I ever shot. 

Butch ass mother phucker to clean though. Damn Germans.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 20, 2018)

I've never even held a gun, let alone own one. They look fun though!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 20, 2018)

Agree with the 1911's, big hand, big gun.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 20, 2018)

IHI said:


> buddy bought a G43 9mm; love love that little gun!!!



This is my EDC. No accessories since I sometimes ankle carry and they tend to get in the way. I have others but this one is the most well rounded for me.

Absolutely love the feel of my Ruger SR22 but it jams... and shoots 22s...


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I've never even held a gun, let alone own one. They look fun though!



It's like having two dicks.  If one of your dicks could kill a man.


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> It's like having two dicks.  If one of your dicks could kill a man.



It’s like having one dick and another dick that has full blown AIDS and open sores?

Much more fun than that.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> It’s like having one dick and another dick that has full blown AIDS and open sores?
> 
> Much more fun than that.



It's a quote from Superbad. Im surprised that one got by you. Youre better than this.


----------



## snake (Dec 20, 2018)

Ruger SR9c for protection.







Ruger Blackhawk 44 mag. for food.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> Smith and Wesson .500
> 
> Great conceal piece.
> 
> ...





NbleSavage said:


> Gen 3 Glock 19 is my edc. Has never done me wrong. Eats what I feed her and goes bang every time I pull her trigger.
> 
> I was gifted a CMMG Banshee by me bosses at work and technically it's a pistol so I'll claim that one as 'most fun to shoot'.




Both look like great toys


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 21, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I'm a big fan of the Glock 43 (but hate the trigger). My personal carry is the Springfield Xd Mod-2 9mm. It's a great little shooter and for a double stack, it's pretty small. Obviously, it's not Glock 43 for size/weight, but it's small enough for me, and I like having the extra capacity. And the trigger is great, at least in my personal opinion.



I put a 3.5 pound connector in my 43 and polished all the engagement surfaces on the trigger bar.  It is now a double tapping masterpiece!  On the larger Glocks, I tried someone's Zev complete trigger and wish I had never done it...  Now I want to put Zev triggers in all of them!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 21, 2018)

My favorite to carry and shoot is my HK VP9..


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Any decent 1911 is good to go in my book.



Yes but hard on the wallet but they are a sweet weapon, but too heavy for carry 
but those kimber Ultra carries sure are nice but $$$


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> Smith and Wesson .500
> 
> Great conceal piece.
> 
> ...


Just appendix carry it and it’ll look like your hung like a horse


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 21, 2018)

bigdog said:


> My favorite to carry and shoot is my HK VP9..


Yes! My father has one, very nice weapon!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 22, 2018)

Idk what my favorite handgun is. Maybe my px4 9mm. Im nost accurate with it. I recently bought a 357 sig barrel to put in my 229. Havent shot it yet. Ammo is not cheap.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 22, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Idk what my favorite handgun is. Maybe my px4 9mm. Im nost accurate with it. I recently bought a 357 sig barrel to put in my 229. Havent shot it yet. Ammo is not cheap.



what is that HP C9 chopped liver now ?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 22, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> what is that HP C9 chopped liver now ?



The hi point?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 22, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> The hi point?



or do you guys have the 380 i forgot 

they arent pretty but from what i gather are dependable and fun shootin


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 22, 2018)

Ehh its dependable, just very bulky. I like shooting my Springfield xd mod 2 45 is fun to shoot, my remington 1911, the px4.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 22, 2018)

If someone offered me 75 for the hp id sell it lol.


----------



## IHI (Dec 22, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> If someone offered me 75 for the hp id sell it lol.



I bought a HP 9mm carbine for plinking, just because it shares same ammo as my big city carry weapon. HP has their carbines down pat, very reliable shooters, unlike their pistols, kind of a comedic irony of their brand in the gun persons world lol. They’re bulkier/heavier than comparable models (carbine wise), but for $199-260 who cares, just a nice plinker for something different. I removed the iron sights and installed a red dot since chambered in 9mm its effective the range is maybe 80yrds on a good day with proper ammo, so no real need to iron sight it for further reach as its kind of unnecessary. 

Just dont know why that company cannot lock down pistol
reliabity


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 22, 2018)

IHI said:


> I bought a HP 9mm carbine for plinking, just because it shares same ammo as my big city carry weapon. HP has their carbines down pat, very reliable shooters, unlike their pistols, kind of a comedic irony of their brand in the gun persons world lol. They’re bulkier/heavier than comparable models (carbine wise), but for $199-260 who cares, just a nice plinker for something different. I removed the iron sights and installed a red dot since chambered in 9mm its effective the range is maybe 80yrds on a good day with proper ammo, so no real need to iron sight it for further reach as its kind of unnecessary.
> 
> Just dont know why that company cannot lock down pistol
> reliabity




I have looked at buying one of those HP carbines several times and didn’t because I was unsure of the reliability. 
You can’t beat the price point though. 
A buddy of mine has a Kel-Tec SUB 2000 and loves it. It folds up and fits perfect in his “go bag”


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2018)

I unfortunately have to admit it’s way easier and feels better shooting my .380..just fits in my hand so much better than my 9 .....shotgun is my fucckin favorite to shoot!!!


----------



## knightmare999 (Dec 22, 2018)

Kimber Custom II Tactical .45.
Agree with Rob, though; any 1911, for the most part, is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 22, 2018)

I've always wanted a 1911.. just never got around to pulling the trigger..


----------



## knightmare999 (Dec 22, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> I've always wanted a 1911.. just never got around to pulling the trigger..



Well played, sir.  Well played.


----------



## IHI (Dec 23, 2018)

RustyShackelford said:


> I have looked at buying one of those HP carbines several times and didn’t because I was unsure of the reliability.
> You can’t beat the price point though.
> A buddy of mine has a Kel-Tec SUB 2000 and loves it. It folds up and fits perfect in his “go bag”



old post from when i ordered it. Would have to look back on paperwork but think at that time was only $260? After paperwork thru guy at work. If it was lighter itd be perfect

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25419-Ordered-a-new-plinkin-toy


----------



## Merlin (Dec 23, 2018)

It depends what im using it for. I like to carry my glock or springfield xds so i dont have to worry about a safety. 1911 are good gun for the look and it is dependable but i would advise against carrying one for self defense. I have dropped my glock in water and mud and shot it right after.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 23, 2018)

See I'm the opposite. I carry my S&W Shield because it has a safety. Whenever I carried my Glock I never had one in the chamber. Last thing I need is an accidental discharge.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 23, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> See I'm the opposite. I carry my S&W Shield because it has a safety. Whenever I carried my Glock I never had one in the chamber. Last thing I need is an accidental discharge.



If i have to discharge my fire arm for personal defense last thing i want to think about is clicking off a safety. Lots of holsters come with trigger guards but i see your point. I just get use to handling all fire arms as if they are ready to go off


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 23, 2018)

H&K P7 M8 is my current carry gun of choice.  But if I get a new one, it will be a small revolver


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 24, 2018)

Can't carry in Canada...

But I love my Kimber Custom II .45


----------



## Jin (Dec 24, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> See I'm the opposite. I carry my S&W Shield because it has a safety. Whenever I carried my Glock I never had one in the chamber. Last thing I need is an accidental discharge.



Glad you switched to something you felt comfortable with. 

A glock without one in the chamber is useless. May as well carry a hammer


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> Glad you switched to something you felt comfortable with.
> 
> A glock without one in the chamber is useless. May as well carry a hammer



I carry a hammer everywhere I go, it's attached to me


----------



## IHI (Dec 24, 2018)

The chambered or not is a hot button topic; personally i cant imagine if a person is pushed to a point where being forced to draw a weapon for protection, the cause of said situation will be willing to take a second time out while you rack one in and get ready to protect yourself. Only way i can see this feasible is hundreds/thousands of practice draws where racking is built into muscle memory so it happens without thought. 

On the flip side, one of our new neighbors, officer in our states federal penitentiary, worked graveyard shift, pulled in his driveway, got out and his .38 fell onto driveway and discharged sending the round into his leg where it cut the arttery and he bled out before paramedics got here. Big man too, 6’4” 330lbs based on guestimate. Left behind a young wife and two very young daughters i do not know if it was a revolver or inline.

but i will still keep all mine ready to rock and roll if things got to that point, plus it gives you an extra round in reserve


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 24, 2018)

IHI said:


> The chambered or not is a hot button topic; personally i cant imagine if a person is pushed to a point where being forced to draw a weapon for protection, the cause of said situation will be willing to take a second time out while you rack one in and get ready to protect yourself. Only way i can see this feasible is hundreds/thousands of practice draws where racking is built into muscle memory so it happens without thought.
> 
> On the flip side, one of our new neighbors, officer in our states federal penitentiary, worked graveyard shift, pulled in his driveway, got out and his .38 fell onto driveway and discharged sending the round into his leg where it cut the arttery and he bled out before paramedics got here. Big man too, 6’4” 330lbs based on guestimate. Left behind a young wife and two very young daughters i do not know if it was a revolver or inline.
> 
> but i will still keep all mine ready to rock and roll if things got to that point, plus it gives you an extra round in reserve



On the other hand, some people are way to quick to draw as their hotheads.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 24, 2018)

Serious question. How many of you have drawn their firearm in the name of protection? I’m asking because I’m curious how many situations arise where this is necessary. I’m not judging, have no agenda, I’m literally just curious.


----------



## stanley (Dec 24, 2018)

us jocks dont need guns we just lift our kilts and there off.
oh yes


----------



## IHI (Dec 24, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Serious question. How many of you have drawn their firearm in the name of protection? I’m asking because I’m curious how many situations arise where this is necessary. I’m not judging, have no agenda, I’m literally just curious.



Same amount as what, 90% of the police firce during their tenor- 0 times has it been drawn in a bad situation and hope to god it stays at zero


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 25, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Serious question. How many of you have drawn their firearm in the name of protection? I’m asking because I’m curious how many situations arise where this is necessary. I’m not judging, have no agenda, I’m literally just curious.




I’ve had a CHL for 15+ years. Never had to pull it. 
Came close a few times though.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Dec 25, 2018)

My top 3 pistols to conceal carry.

1-Glock 19

2-Glock 19

3-Glock 19


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> My top 3 pistols to conceal carry.
> 
> 1-Glock 19
> 
> ...



Im going out on a limb, but have you ever considered a G19 as a cc weapon? May wanna look into them, i think you’d like it


----------



## Disturbed One (Dec 25, 2018)

CC:
glock 43 or sig p365

you break in my house you get the:
glock 19

well not really, your gonna get the 00 buckshot before the G19


----------



## Disturbed One (Dec 25, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> See I'm the opposite. I carry my S&W Shield because it has a safety. Whenever I carried my Glock I never had one in the chamber. Last thing I need is an accidental discharge.



I was the same way for a longtime.  I appendix carry and always thought I was going to be the idiot who blew his crank off accidentally.  Get a good kydex holster and you have no worries.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 31, 2018)

I got myself a sig P365 for Christmas 
Usually a Glock guy myself but I am very excited to take this to the range


----------



## HH (Jan 1, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> My top 3 pistols to conceal carry.
> 
> 1-Glock 19
> 
> ...



^^^^this right here


----------



## ShiftieGears (Jan 1, 2019)

glock 19 with a soft trigger all the way.  doesn't look fancy but has never let me down.  several hundred rounds in one trip and didnt jam once.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 1, 2019)

I have 4 handguns all glocks but one the 22,17,19 and I have a SW M&P9c. My favorite one is of course the 19. I do carry my M&P most of the time because of the size and I have the perfect holster  for it. Once I get a nice inside the waste holster for the 19 I will carry that one all the time .


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 2, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> I got myself a sig P365 for Christmas
> Usually a Glock guy myself but I am very excited to take this to the range



Let me know how it goes! I've been interested in picking one up but have heard some shady things about the firing pin and Sigs QM lately.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 3, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Let me know how it goes! I've been interested in picking one up but have heard some shady things about the firing pin and Sigs QM lately.



I have too but heard it was fixed in the past few months but I will let you know, was supposed to go shoot yesterday but have strep throat


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 3, 2019)

I use a Springfield xds 45 the only down fall is the grip. Have a few 1911s A few taurus 9mms and I have a dessert eagle which is to much to carry I think I just bought it for bragging rights. Never going to use the thing.


----------



## gaghnxsd33 (Jul 17, 2020)

Woo look great


----------



## zeke42 (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't own any currently but use to have a couple Berreta's. Liked those a lot.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 19, 2020)

Cslogger515 said:


> I use a Springfield xds 45 the only down fall is the grip. Have a few 1911s A few taurus 9mms and I have a dessert eagle which is to much to carry I think I just bought it for bragging rights. Never going to use the thing.



What caliber is the Dessert Eagle? How dot you like it? 1 handed or 2 handed? How do you prefer shooting it. I nearly bought one a long time ago and the clerk talked me into something else. I was considering the .44. 

He sold me on my first .44 special revolver. Been hooked ever since. owned 3 would like to get another but only going back to Rossi.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 19, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> What caliber is the Dessert Eagle? How dot you like it? 1 handed or 2 handed? How do you prefer shooting it. I nearly bought one a long time ago and the clerk talked me into something else. I was considering the .44.
> 
> He sold me on my first .44 special revolver. Been hooked ever since. owned 3 would like to get another but only going back to Rossi.



I have a Baby Eagle in .40 and it is BY FAR my favorite handgun.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 19, 2020)

Spongy said:


> I have a Baby Eagle in .40 and it is BY FAR my favorite handgun.



tell me more...details please


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 19, 2020)

For concealed carry, I always preferred a Glock 19 or my S&W 1911 commander.  I also have a Glock 43 and a Kel-Tec P3AT.   I tend to carry the Kel-Tec the most, even though it isn't my favorite.   It's just easier to slip into a pocket in a pocket holster.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 19, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> For concealed carry, I always preferred a Glock 19 or my S&W 1911 commander.  I also have a Glock 43 and a Kel-Tec P3AT.   I tend to carry the Kel-Tec the most, even though it isn't my favorite.   It's just easier to slip into a pocket in a pocket holster.



Im waiting on pulling the trigger on a Combat Commander but Kimber has one w more features for 150 less.  Always wanted one.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 19, 2020)

I have 1911 style .45. I don’t carry, on have it to protect the property.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 19, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> I have 1911 style .45. I don’t carry, on have it to protect the property.



Good choice. I don’t carry either but I’m getting ready to.


----------



## DNW (Jul 19, 2020)

G17 with compensator or g34. Big fan of glock.  Theres still so much I need to do to mine but focused on getting a bcm rifle atm.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 19, 2020)

I have many but my most trusted EDC is a fnh 509 tac


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2020)

I shot my uncles S&W 460. 

Once. 

Its easily not my favorite handgun.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 19, 2020)

I think my favorite is my gen 1 sheild in 40. My 1st ever handgun. Ill have to post the collection sometime


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2020)

S & W Springfield SW9VE 9mm

16 in the mag 1 in the chamber


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 19, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> S & W Springfield SW9VE 9mm
> 
> 16 in the mag 1 in the chamber
> 
> View attachment 10238



Same one I keep in the console


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 19, 2020)

SD40 is good too


----------



## Rigorhead (Jul 19, 2020)

Sig Sauer P365 and Tulster kydex holster.
I carry appendix, inside waistband.
I carry everywhere I go. I grab my mask and my gun when I leave the house. Both are just in case lol.
My favorite handgun is one I do not yet own, the Sig Sauer P320 X-Five Legion. I've rented it a couple of times at the range, but haven't yet purchased one because it's pretty pricey. I've shot this rental gun more accurately than any gun I've ever shot. It's an amazing weapon.
Pictured is my P365 and Tulster holster.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 19, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> Sig Sauer P365 and Tulster kydex holster.
> I carry appendix, inside waistband.
> I carry everywhere I go. I grab my mask and my gun when I leave the house. Both are just in case lol.
> My favorite handgun is one I do not yet own, the Sig Sauer P320 X-Five Legion. I've rented it a couple of times at the range, but haven't yet purchased one because it's pretty pricey. I've shot this rental gun more accurately than any gun I've ever shot. It's an amazing weapon.
> ...



Looks stocky!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 19, 2020)

Still me trusty Gen 3 Glock 19 fer EDC, but me favorite 'handgun' is easily me CMMG Banshee (yea, its 'technically' a handgun).


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 19, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Still me trusty Gen 3 Glock 19 fer EDC, but me favorite 'handgun' is easily me CMMG Banshee (yea, its 'technically' a handgun).



how long is that barrel? I wanna build a pistol for my collection.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 19, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> how long is that barrel? I wanna build a pistol for my collection.



8 inches, Mate.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 19, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> S & W Springfield SW9VE 9mm
> 
> 16 in the mag 1 in the chamber
> 
> View attachment 10238



Hey apex makes a really good trigger upgrade for this. Factory original was kinda long for me so I went apex route.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 19, 2020)

i really cant choose a specific gun but i like a range of 40 cal.s


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 19, 2020)

knightmare999 said:


> Kimber Custom II Tactical .45.
> Agree with Rob, though; any 1911, for the most part, is a thing of beauty.


   but loud as all get out...lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2020)

Springfield xds for the win


----------



## MS1605 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sig P365 with compensator. If I put on my pants, I put on my gun.


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> Sig P365 with compensator. If I put on my pants, I put on my gun.



How often do you wear pants? 

A good day for me is not putting clothes on.

I always have a katana near by though....


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> View attachment 10239
> 
> SD40 is good too



yes, and the price on 40 cal ammunition is not bad either. that thing is sweet !


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 19, 2020)

LeanHerm said:


> Springfield xds for the win



Wtf, where this guy come from?


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 19, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Wtf, where this guy come from?



Do we have to google or ixquick it? POR


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Wtf, where this guy come from?



He does 2 cycles a year so .....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 20, 2020)

I think I wanna whip out the handgun collection tonight now. We should make  a general firearm thread though because I got something really special recently.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 20, 2020)

I like my Kimber Desert Warrior S.O.C. 1911 45.
Havent come across much better in years 
!S!


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 20, 2020)

Screw yall with yalls fancy stuff, I love my glocks. They ugly but man they get the job done


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 20, 2020)

View attachment 10255

1st row 
380:
Ruger lcp
Kel-tec p3at
Remington r380
Kimber micro

2nd 9mm:
Kel-tec pf9
Sheild 9mm
Sd9ve 
Baretta px4
Browning bdm
Bul armory cherokee 

3rd 40 
Sheild 40
Sig sauer  p229

4th 45
Springfield xd mod 2
Remington 1911

Probably my prettiest gun.  American history right here.
Put a bever tail on it, custom grips 
View attachment 10256


----------



## MS1605 (Jul 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> How often do you wear pants?
> 
> A good day for me is not putting clothes on.
> 
> I always have a katana near by though....



Well, since the 'rona started, maybe once a week. I tried leaving the house a few times necked and Chicago PD didn't think it was as funny as I did....


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2020)

there are some more i will dig up later


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 21, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> there are some more i will dig up later
> View attachment 10265



Wtf ziegs! Your collection grew exponentially!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Wtf ziegs! Your collection grew exponentially!



dude you know where Im at right ? 

there is a really cool range here now

next time youre in town lets go spend some ammunition


----------



## AKatt (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a Ruger SR9 and an M&P Shield in .40cal- I love them both, but definitely have more practice with the SR9.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 21, 2020)

During the summer here (105*+) it can be hard to carry IWB either my Shield or Glock 19 - especially if I want to just make a run to the grocery store and wear a tank top/gym shorts. A sticky holster with the LCP II has been my go to "grab and go" with very little thought required in it. It falls under the better to have it than not have it i.e. "not much I can do with a little .380 pea shooter that holds 6 rounds but hey better than a stick."


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 22, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> dude you know where Im at right ?
> 
> there is a really cool range here now
> 
> next time youre in town lets go spend some ammunition



Yes I know where you're at brother. And sounds like a plan my man


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m a 1911 man, myself.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 28, 2020)

G23, sig saur p6


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 1, 2020)

Gen 3 Glock 19 or gen 4 Glock 26.

You show 1911's to your friends. You show Glock's to your enemys.


----------



## Toast (Aug 1, 2020)

9mm CZ 75 SP-01 Shadowline


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 8, 2020)

Been working like a madman. Picked this jewel up the other day .
Sig sauer p320 m17. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 10336


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

I lost all of mine in a tragic boating accident...


----------



## hbone (Aug 8, 2020)

Kimber 1911


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 9, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Been working like a madman. Picked this jewel up the other day .
> Sig sauer p320 m17.
> 
> 
> ...



that’s a nice looking weapon right there


----------



## Rigorhead (Aug 9, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> Been working like a madman. Picked this jewel up the other day .
> Sig sauer p320 m17.
> 
> 
> ...



Love those P320's, in any iteration.


----------

